# Rachael-Bikini



## Trever1t (Nov 13, 2014)

Do you remember her? I begged for 5 months to have her again.

1)



_POR8668-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

2)



_POR8660-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

3)



_POR8642-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

4)



_POR8663-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2014)

I hate you!


----------



## leeroix (Nov 13, 2014)

I think her foot and the sand are weird looking but other than that I can't find a flaw...


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 13, 2014)

Nitpicks? The sand on her elbow--clone it out.  The messy sand in front of her--clone it out. 

Love the rest!

Jake


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 13, 2014)

I know there's someone here that hates sand but I think it's natural to have some ... it had just rained hard, the beach was totally wet. I got soaked by waves again. This time I was smart and rolled up my pants.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 13, 2014)

I think you should just give it up and let me do this work. You don't have to get wet again, let me do that. 
I'll suffer for you


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks very nice! Love the background in this shot, just totally love it.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 13, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> I know there's someone here that hates sand but I think it's natural to have some ... it had just rained hard, the beach was totally wet. I got soaked by waves again. This time I was smart and rolled up my pants.



Fair enough. [emoji106]


----------



## Forkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Really nice light and colours and the wave in the background is a nice touch.  My only very slight nitpick is I would have had her chin down a bit - shots where you can see under the chin without good reason always look like they were shot from too low, unless the head is clearly supposed to be up.  Other than that, really nice work.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 14, 2014)

I love the sand on her skin, but it also looks like she is pooping sand. I mean, some guys and girls are into that sort of thing, but if that wasn't your aim I would try doing something about it.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 14, 2014)

She has this thing about putting her chin up, it's really loud there, waves crashing and I was yelling the whole time chin down, lol. Yes, the sand poop, oh man, again things I didn't see until I was done!


----------



## JoeW (Nov 14, 2014)

Love it.  Great pose.  I hear the comments about the chin up and generally that's true but it certainly works for this pose.  I hear the comments about the sand marks--tough to deal with that on a wet beach (unless a wave comes up and smooths it out or you do it post-production).  Not wild about the sand behind her butt but if the model makes ANY change in pose (however minor) it's going to stir up sand.  Ditto for shooting in snow.  And the background is lovely.  I like how she's twisted just a little at the waist (both thinning and shows a little cleavage).  If you had a chance for a "do-over" I might ask her to open her legs about 3-4 inches...I think that will provide a better appearance to the thighs and also widen the hips (which provides a bit more of an hour-glass figure).  Maybe one notch on the exposure compensation so she's just a little darker.  But frankly, it's just really lovely work with a lovely model in a lovely setting.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

Trever, have you tried printing out the hi-resolution files on a 3-D printer?? lol


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 14, 2014)

Lol,  not yet!


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 14, 2014)

I feel sorry for you that you have to take pictures of beautiful girls.....must be tough.....I guess someone's gotta do it!  Great shot seriously!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

DavefromCt said:


> I feel sorry for you that you have to take pictures of beautiful girls.....must be tough.....I guess someone's gotta do it!  Great shot seriously!



Yeah, I tell you, Trever has a tough, tough life.  Okay, enough feeling sorry for him, now GET BACK TO WORK Trever. lol


----------



## BillM (Nov 14, 2014)

Trust me, you ain't the first guy to beg her for something


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 15, 2014)

Think I flubbed on the edit here. What do you think?

2)



_POR8660-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 15, 2014)

Comments for #2 please? Believe it or not, I do learn from all the comments and try to apply to future work!


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 15, 2014)

One of the portrait guys here could probably give usable advice. I really wouldn't trust what I say. I see nothing wrong here. The only thing I would think about is arm position but I'm thinking you don't have a lot of options and the pose is so good I wouldn't change it.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 15, 2014)

so the edit looks ok? Her skin has a natural look? To me I find the highlights on her abdomen distracting.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 15, 2014)

That doesn't bother me. Highlights and shadows create shape & depth and that's a good thing here.


----------



## weepete (Nov 15, 2014)

Highlights look fine mate. In fact I can't see anything wrong with this at all. Nice work!


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 15, 2014)

3)



_POR8642-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie (Nov 15, 2014)

#2 is really great, but please clone out that tassel between her belly and the sand!  It's driving me mental! Nice Dutch tilt.

#3 is also great, but a lot of my attention is being taking away by that cliff top right (believe it or not!). Any wriggle room to crop it out?  If not, perhaps a 30 minute clone job?


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 15, 2014)

hmm, i thought the cliffs added some balance? Any other opinions on that? The string ya, details I always overlook.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 15, 2014)

There's a cliff in the shot???


----------



## Forkie (Nov 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> hmm, i thought the cliffs added some balance? Any other opinions on that? The string ya, details I always overlook.



You might be right, but the background is so bright that I think the model might provide all the darker tones that the image needs.  It might be an either/or, maybe it's not that big a thing.


----------



## BillM (Nov 15, 2014)

I had to go back and look, there really is a cliff in the shot !!!!


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Think I flubbed on the edit here. What do you think?
> 
> 2)
> 
> ...


I would clean up the sand. I think it looks messy with the seaweed.


----------



## Kajung2k (Nov 16, 2014)

Sand!?!  What sand?!?  Jk. Looks good.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 19, 2014)

4)



_POR8663-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 19, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> 4)
> 
> 
> 
> _POR8663-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



Wow, she's beautiful. I'd clean up the foreground sand a bit, personally. Other than that I'm a big fan [emoji106]


----------

